# Greetings from Germany, Stuttgart



## patrickpuszko (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello Everyone o-[][]-o 

I am Patrick Puszko and a composer mainly for commercials, documentaries and short movies from Germany. I play guitar and piano but also "try" to try out new instruments :roll: 

Just wanted to say "hi" and a "THANK YOU" to everyone who contributed all these useful information which helped me out when things were going south. =o 

If you want to check out the musical stuff I do, feel free to check out:
www.soundcloud.com/patrickpuszko

Good to be one of yours!

Thanks for you time and all the best o-[][]-o 

Best Regards,
Patrick


----------

